# Bebop style Turnaround jazz licks



## MeriTone Music (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

So, I thought I'd share these Bebop style jazz licks for navigating a classic "turnaround" progression in Bb major! 

There's free TAB & notation at Quist - TABS


Turnaround progression: 

I - VI - II - V 

II: Bbmaj7 G7 I Cm7 F7 :II


Here's a short explanation of what happens on each chord: 


Bbmaj7 - chord tones (arpeggio) and Bb major scale, with an approach note (C#) before the D (3rd of Bb) on the 12th fret of the D string.

G7 - chord tones (arpeggio) with the added colours of b9 and #9, deriving from the G altered scale (super locrian). 

Cm7 - chord tones (arpeggio) with an approach note (C#) before the D note (9th of Cm). 

F7 - half/wholetone scale aka Symmetric Diminished 


You can try out the lick on this heavy medium swing jazz blues in Bb (100 BPM)

And also on this Fast Jazz Blues backing track in Bb (200 BPM)


Happy jazzing


----------



## iamjosan (Oct 25, 2013)

What an amazing lick! I guess not many people are into bebop, or jazz for that matter. But I love this stuff.

You should look up "Bop Etude #1". It has two voices, treble and bass, it's obviously for piano, but they're so fun to play on the guitar. And of course they help with bebop ideas


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome stuff man


----------



## MeriTone Music (Oct 26, 2013)

iamjosan said:


> What an amazing lick! I guess not many people are into bebop, or jazz for that matter. But I love this stuff.
> 
> You should look up "Bop Etude #1". It has two voices, treble and bass, it's obviously for piano, but they're so fun to play on the guitar. And of course they help with bebop ideas



sounds great! Can't seem to find it... who has written it, do you know? 

Thanks


----------



## Adeamus (Oct 29, 2013)

God damn that's awesome.

What artists would you say I should be listening to if I wanted to hear more of this?


----------



## MeriTone Music (Oct 29, 2013)

Adeamus said:


> God damn that's awesome.
> 
> What artists would you say I should be listening to if I wanted to hear more of this?



Cool man! This type of "language" can be learned by studying the Charlie Parker Omnibook in particular... he's a sax player... but it's worth checking out his stuff... he's a Bebop KING. 

some classic jazz guitarists to check out - Grant Green, Wes Montgomery, Jim Hall, Barney Kessel..


----------



## MeriTone Music (Nov 22, 2013)

Sithman55 said:


> Awesome stuff man



Thanks! Happy practicing


----------



## JustMac (Nov 22, 2013)

That is beautiful! Will definitely learn this in a bit. I really love how you included the thinking behind the lick also, it really helps when applying the ideas to different scenarios instead of learning it as one, static lick (as dynamic and flowing as it sounds!) 

When you came up with the lick, did you specifically try to incorporate, say, them G altered scale notes on the G7 chord or did you just find that a little chromaticism sounded cool and figure the theory out afterwards? I'm just interested as I don't know which way I should go about doing this kinda stuff myself, everything always feels stale or forced  

Anyways cheers, you always deliver the goods!


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 23, 2013)

reminds me a bit of donna lee, awesome


----------



## MeriTone Music (Dec 8, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> reminds me a bit of donna lee, awesome



aww yeah, that one is a gold mine of bebop licks!!


----------



## MeriTone Music (Dec 8, 2013)

JustMac said:


> That is beautiful! Will definitely learn this in a bit. I really love how you included the thinking behind the lick also, it really helps when applying the ideas to different scenarios instead of learning it as one, static lick (as dynamic and flowing as it sounds!)
> 
> When you came up with the lick, did you specifically try to incorporate, say, them G altered scale notes on the G7 chord or did you just find that a little chromaticism sounded cool and figure the theory out afterwards? I'm just interested as I don't know which way I should go about doing this kinda stuff myself, everything always feels stale or forced
> 
> Anyways cheers, you always deliver the goods!



Thanks! 

I was thinking G altered yes - these types of licks are really straight outta the kind of "language" Charlie Parker made popular in the 40s/50s... the last part is a symmetric diminished pattern I picked up somewhere else.. but still within the bebop idiom.. 

Enjoy!


----------

